# Abu Dhabi residency visa, can I live in Dubai?



## ladynotingreen

I just arrived in country. My company is based in Abu Dhabi, and have submitted the residency visa paperwork to the office there. I'm single, and considering living in Dubai - probably Jumeirah Lake Towers or maybe even the Palm if I can find something in my budget.

Is it possible to have a residency visa issued in Abu Dhabi, but live in Dubai? I know it sounds like a dumb question, but I really wanted to make sure before I got a loan for a lease.


----------



## BedouGirl

Yes, you can. Many people who work in AuH and are on AuH visas live in the Marina and JLT.


----------



## ladynotingreen

Just what I needed to know. Thank you so much!


----------

